
Hackers Hid Backdoor in CCleaner Security App with 2B Downloads – 2.3M Infected - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/09/18/ccleaner-cybersecurity-app-infected-with-backdoor/#6ef6791b316a
======
ColinWright
The discussion is substantial, and over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339)

